# [SND] 'Shocking' Facebook Video Ends Up Owning Your Computer



## MrAlex

To be fair, how dense must you be to believe it?


----------



## Trippen Out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAlex;14317052*
> To be fair, how dense must you be to believe it?


Do not under estimate the ignorance of the common user.


----------



## andrews2547

This is old news ... I stopped getting these months ago.


----------



## dafour

Always google the title before clicking that,it almost always a scam or something like that.
I dont have these,i never click on anything


----------



## Trippen Out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14317076*
> This is old news ... I stopped getting these months ago.


i still see a lot of variants of this all over facebook. so it must not be that old of news if its still running rampant.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out;14317113*
> i still see a lot of variants of this all over facebook. so it must not be that old of news if its still running rampant.


Fair enough lol I just haven't seen one since late October.


----------



## Trippen Out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14317125*
> Fair enough lol I just haven't seen one since late October.


also i believe what makes this variant so different is it tricks you into thinking its a video about yourself posted by your friends. where as a lot of the other video gimmicks were either shocking things about celebs or just some really f-ed up stuff happening to others.

people always are curious about themselves more so then anything else out there. hence it is more likely to get a higher infectionr ate this way.


----------



## mib2347

I could see how a lot of people could easily be caught out by this


----------



## farmdve

0_o

Today i witnessed this. My cousin(female) was framed cause of this. The link was a pure ip which redirected to youtube, but the ip when WHOISed shows that it comes from Ukraine.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh God, my wife is sure to fall for this one...


----------



## Blk

I've seen some of these. I'm not stupid to click them, but I'm sure some people may be.


----------



## MaxFTW

I click on youtube vids and think its a virus :/

but those "OMG LEWK AT DAT" vids.... I dont believe i clicked on any, I have a feeling i did on accident though

Guess ill format when i get my new gfx card









/E Wait this only happens when you update the flash?







I always type the site i need updates from manually anyway :3


----------



## feltadox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;14317243*
> I click on youtube vids and think its a virus :/
> 
> but those "OMG LEWK AT DAT" vids.... I dont believe i clicked on any, I have a feeling i did on accident though
> 
> Guess ill format when i get my new gfx card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /E Wait this only happens when you update the flash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always type the site i need updates from manually anyway :3


Off topic:

Id love to know more about the quote in your sig xD


----------



## Kleingetier

See them every day. Looks like my facebook contacts are dumb.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kleingetier;14317690*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See them every day. Looks like my facebook contacts are dumb.


I've seen a few of them myself. One was "brother r--- sister and kills her." and it goes on saying that it is a "shocking video" and how the sister was left "hurting for days"


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kleingetier;14317690*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See them every day. Looks like my facebook contacts are dumb.


I can't help but click on anything to do with naked chics, I don't run an antivirus I just hit my pc's reset button soon as I figure out I won't get to see any naked chics.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out;14317067*
> Do not under estimate the ignorance of the common user.


He has never been near a computer shop.


----------



## TehStranger?

oh dear...


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I like to think of myself as pretty tech savy, whenever a video says it needs a codec etc, first thought is, duh no thx lol

however I have fallen for one of these, when an hijacked msn friend sent me the simple message 'omg is this you lol' http://blahblahetc.com which then had a video, with missing codec etc, however I'm super self consious, and like internet privacy, so this 'video' worried me so hey... I clicked the damn thing and installed it, well almost, thanks MSE, saved me from my own stupidity.

To this day I still can't believe I fell for it, the MSN friend hijack completly caught me offguard and make me think it was legit.


----------



## tensionz

Never give in!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

This is why people must have script blocker installed.


----------



## Twinnuke

Accidentally clicked on the link trying to comment telling my friend he's been compromised. Killed it immediately, FDATSHII! Checked with MSE, I didn't click anything else so I suppose it couldn't hijack me without permission.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14317076*
> This is old news ... I stopped getting these months ago.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out;14317113*
> i still see a lot of variants of this all over facebook. so it must not be that old of news if its still running rampant.


I just saw one yesterday. The makers of these are getting more and more intelligent--instead of claiming it's some obscure video you've never heard of, it's starting to be more-normal types, using actual popular/viral videos as the title/thumbnail pic. My gf clicked on said one yesterday, but it didn't appear to be one of the virus scanner-spoofs that are mentioned in this post.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Another reason to be using *nix and OSX.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kleingetier;14317690*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See them every day. Looks like my facebook contacts are dumb.


This exact link has just appeared 3 separate times on my 'news feed'

*Blocked*


----------



## Dranx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14318801*
> Another reason to be using *nix and OSX.


Lmao, please. OSX is the most vulnerable OS out there. The only reason there aren't that many viruses out there on OSX is because not that many people use it.


----------



## Thedark1337

this happened to my friends everytime with a fake porn link







It even says brother caught doing it with sister, heres a great vid and it has a NSFW picture. Funny though that some of them are girls that clicked on it


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;14318911*
> This exact link has just appeared 3 separate times on my 'news feed'
> 
> *Blocked*


I've seen that same one more than a few times in the past few days.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kleingetier*










See them every day. Looks like my facebook contacts are dumb.


curiousity got the best of me and i did click on that link. but obviously didnt go any farther when it asked me to fill out a survey


----------



## xXjay247Xx

To be fair I have been caught out once, I never click on anything on facebook ever again.


----------



## Paladin Goo

I believed it....hell I was laughing at me for DAYS.


----------



## HaVoK C89

Sadly I know a lot of ppl on my friends would click these. They've just started recently coming up on mine about a few weeks ago. I've posted warnings but who knows who will take me seriously or not.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

So how does this fake adobe flash install look like because I know how my application installations look like.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


So how does this fake adobe flash install look like because I know how my application installations look like.


exactly the same as the real one


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


exactly the same as the real one


Another good reason not to use facebook.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dranx*


Lmao, please. OSX is the most vulnerable OS out there. The only reason there aren't that many viruses out there on OSX is because not that many people use it.


Exactly.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*


Another good reason not to use facebook.


you just need to know what you can and cant click on or you can just be like me and not click on any links lol


----------



## Craiga35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


I can't help but click on anything to do with naked chics, I don't run an antivirus I just hit my pc's reset button soon as I figure out I won't get to see any naked chics.


Please, for the love of god, tell me you're not serious...

OT: I see them everyday, I've never clicked on one. I can tell when one of my friends posts a video, and when it's just some sort of malware/virus. The viruses always say something like "OMG LOOK AT THIS IT'S SO CRAZY!!!!!" and to be honest I don't know, nor do I want to know anyone who talks like that. If my friends posts a video, they will make some sort of witty remark about it, not just "ZOMG LOOK AT THIS!!!1!!!". I find it sad that anyone falls for these, just use some common sense.


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dranx*


Lmao, please. OSX is the most vulnerable OS out there. The only reason there aren't that many viruses out there on OSX is because not that many people use it.


No it isn't.


----------



## Trippen Out

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bomfunk*


No it isn't.


um yes it is. the fact they just released a huge update for a single application that fixed like 60 or so vulnerabilities in safari alone is sorta proof that it is


----------



## H3XUS

What was that? I couldn't hear that scam over my G+.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*


um yes it is. the fact they just released a huge update for a single application that fixed like 60 or so vulnerabilities in safari alone is sorta proof that it is


Safari /= Mac OSX. All OS's will have security issues, all will need to be patched, and the majority of exploits are through a third party application. (Flash, Java, etc.)

I also fail to see how the manufacture patching security issues makes it less secure of an OS . . .

On Topic: As long as you think before you click you'll be fine. Always check where a link is going to take you, and if it sounds suspicious then don't click it. At this point Facebook needs to implement something to try and stop crap like this. Maybe they could start blacklisting URL'S, to prevent people from posting to them.


----------



## Trippen Out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;14324625*
> Safari /= Mac OSX. All OS's will have security issues, all will need to be patched, and the majority of exploits are through a third party application. (Flash, Java, etc.)
> 
> I also fail to see how the manufacture patching security issues makes it less secure of an OS . . .
> 
> On Topic: As long as you think before you click you'll be fine. Always check where a link is going to take you, and if it sounds suspicious then don't click it. At this point Facebook needs to implement something to try and stop crap like this. Maybe they could start blacklisting URL'S, to prevent people from posting to them.


im not going to turn this thread into a why mac os is really less secure then windows 7. to many sheeple to prove it to. to little time to do it in. bottom line is mac has proven to be the more vulnerable to attack. it just not worth it at this time point. also its not the fact that apple finally patched these issues. its the number of issues it patched at a single time.


----------



## fl0w3n

But if I don't have an anti-virus, which one does it pretend to be


----------



## tryagainplss

Oh my god... I am pretty sure this is gonna scam millions of people... Cause let's face it, about 90% percent of facebook users are ignorant people that don't know anything or care about the security of their PCs and/or identities.

It's a good thing I stopped using facebook a long time ago. Not that I would be fooled by some obviously devious trap. But still, I am gonna be really disappointed.

*sigh* People these days.... Even if you explain this to them, they're still gonna fall for it.....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n;14327145*
> But if I don't have an anti-virus, which one does it pretend to be


usually AVG or something similar


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Noscript remains godly.


----------



## jcf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour;14317112*
> Always google the title before clicking that,it almost always a scam or something like that.
> I dont have these,i never click on anything


^This

If I ever see a video someone has posted that clearly looks suspicious I always Google it first. Generally you even find the read video and get to watch it without getting your account infiltrated!


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss;14327786*
> Cause let's face it, about 90% percent of facebook users are ignorant people that don't know anything or care about the security of their PCs and/or identities.


Source?


----------



## Madman340

I actually went to the link where it says something about a spider under the skin once. The site was stillfb.com or something, which I found kind of funny. Anyway, I did a bunch of scans with MWB, and MSE. Nothing came up, and I haven't gotten any odd pop-ups for AV software. I'm thinking either AdBlock or inherent features of Chrome stopped it from executing.


----------



## Boyboyd

They're pretty easy to spot. It's obvious to me because the video uses different styles of writing to what my friends use.

I can see how it would catch some people out though.


----------



## robwadeson

Old news.. but at least the chick on the article looks quite gooood


----------



## Nano5656

So is there anyway to tell if this has affected you? I doubt i clicked on anything this dumb because im always usually careful as ****, but i do recall my computer asking to update adobe like 3 times in one day once, and for i was in gamer mode so i was just going with it.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

you can beat this by having more than one anti-virus, so running Kaspersky and MSE (like I do) means that it can be detected by one or the other, and as MSE is set as the main (but isn't) Kaspersky deploys merciless force... ooohhh yeahhh...


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

every day on facebook i see something like "this spider grew in this girls arm" or something like that, i just hit them as spam, and move on


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV*


you can beat this by having more than one anti-virus, so running Kaspersky and MSE (like I do) means that it can be detected by one or the other, and as MSE is set as the main (but isn't) Kaspersky deploys merciless force... ooohhh yeahhh...


Wouldn't that cause any conflict between them or something?


----------



## Woned

Wow thats a pretty hilarious scam, too bad it sucks since you still need to download the flash reader crap which should be obvious to anyone that it is a scam.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woned*


Wow thats a pretty hilarious scam, too bad it sucks since you still need to download the flash reader crap which should be obvious to anyone that it is a scam.


Not everyone knows everything about computers and software.


----------



## Trippen Out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;14341702*
> Wouldn't that cause any conflict between them or something?


yes it will. but they will learn the hard way


----------



## darubio

thats why i dont just click anything that comes up on facebook lol


----------

